# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Arbëreshët e Italisë - Këngët dhe traditat

## shigjeta

Sa here lexoj per arbereshet e Italise ose kam patur rastin te takoj ndonje prej tyre, gjithmone me ka lene shume mbresa fakti qe edhe pse shekuj te larguar nga Shqiperia ne nje vend te huaj, perseri kane rruajtur gjuhen dhe zakonet, duke i percjellur ato brez pas brezi. Gjithashtu, njohja me nga afer e gjuhes dhe zakoneve te arberesheve  eshte mjaft interesante per vete faktin se i kane rruajtur te mirefillta ato tradita qe kane patur paraardhesit e tyre shekuj me pare, pra ne nje fare menyre na jepet rasti te "udhetojme ne kohe dhe te vizitojme te kaluaren"

Po e filloj kete teme me kenge te kenduara gjate ceremonise se dasmes te arberesheve ne Kalabri.

_Kendojne nje pale dasmore_

Ulu, nuse, e lumja nuse
Erth hera ce kejo zonje
Vete nuse kejo zonje
Nde krahut te njij zoti
Te zardhet nji shpi e re

_Kendon pala tjeter e dasmoreve_

Ju po shoqe e gjitone
Kriheni mire keshetethin 
Piksenia bute beni pal (Mbeshtilljani ngadale)
Mos i keputeni ndonjfill
Te varesinj kejo here (Qe te merzitet kesaj here)

_Kendon pala e pare e dasmoreve_

Me kez te llamparme (shkelqyer)
Krenare per zotin ënd
O hjea e vashavet
Ngreu, se u menove shume

_Pala e dyte_

As menoi ndonjeri
Se menoi zonja e jema
Te mi bjenej cohjen
Mos i fluturonej shpejt
Ni ce doni te anagasni
Tek e prasmja kejo here?
Monu shkepten dielli

_Kendon per nusen pala e tret e dasmoreve_

Pra mi mbjedhur kudo vendt
Bera lulet tufa-tufa
Gjith gjerivet jai dergova

_Pala e pare_

O nuse vashedelire
Kuj je molla e pambjelle
Shtunur rrenjet pa bote?

_Pala e trete_

ëg kurraj ndonjme potisi
Vet se hjea me lulezoi
Vete dielli mbukuroi

*Dhenderi, kur vjen me krushqit e gjen porten te mbyllur dhe ben sikur e hap me force*

_Krushqit (nga jashte)_

Ndallandishe ekerbardhe
Hape shpejt e mu buthto
Se mterdh jari nde dere

_Dasmoret (nga brenda)_

Qeti shoke se eshte e zene
Kemi shqentezit nde finje
Kemi bukezit te furri
Sa ti nxiermi e prana vjen

_Pala e dyte_

Se menoi asnjeri
Se e menoi zonja e jema
Te mi blintej cohen
Qe mos ti largohesh shpejt
Perse doni qe ta ngutni
Ne kete oren e fundit?
Sapo shkrepi dielli

_Pala e trete kendon per nusen_

Mbasi i mblodha gjithandej
Bera lulet tufa-tufa
Gjith gjirivet ua dergova

_Pala e pare e dasmoreve_

O nuse, o vashedelire
Kujt je, molla e pambjelle
Hedhur rrenje pa toke?

_Kendon per nusen pala e trete_

As kurre ndonje sme potisi
Vete hjea me lulezoi
Vete dielli me bukuroi

_Krushqit (nga jashte)_

Dallandyshe xverkbardhe
Hape shpejt e mu defto
Se me terth miku ne dere

_Kendojne dasmoret (nga brenda)_

Heshtni shoke, se eshte zene
Kemi rrobat ne finje
Kemi bukete ne furre
Sa ti nxjerrim e pastaj vjen

_Krushqit nga jashte)_

Ma, ti zote dhenterrth
Mos me ec ni tremburith;
Se nke vete te luftosh
Po me vete te rrempesh
Ate kriemollezen
Ate mespurtekezen

_Po ne kete kohe kendojne dasmoret_

Porsi terth hera e nisen
Pash ti hje, motera ime
Porsi dielli kur del
Porsi vera qelqevet
Porsi peta nder mbesallt
Njota jashti te mbullihet
Jashti e gjith jeta e huaj
Si pellume e qiellvet
Me mallin e shokut end
Ti e lume nene shine

_Kendojne krushkat_

Mirrni po ka motera ime
Mirrfalim ti nka shoqet
Nka shoqet e gjitonet;
Mirr uraten e sat eme
Te sat eme e te tit eti

_Kendojne dasmoret_

Ce tbera u, mema ime
E mxier ti gjirit end
Gjirit end e vateres ate?

_Kendojne dasmoret (ne vend te prinderve te nuses)_

Pace uraten ti, bir
Si te tInezoti edhe tenen
Le zakonezit qe ke

_Krushqit (nga jashte)_

Po ti zot e dhenderre
Mos me ece trembure
Se nuk vete te leftosh
Po me vete te rrembesh
Ate faqemollezen
Ate mesmenjollezen

_Po ne kete kohe kendojne dasmoret_

Pasi terdh koha te nisesh
Pac hje ti, motra ime
Posi dielli kur del
Posi vera qelqeve
Porsi peta ne mesallet
Ja se jashtmi te rrethon
Se jashtmi krejt gjindja e huaj	!
Si pellumbe e qiejve
Me mallin e shokut tend
Ti e lume dhe nene shi

_Kendojne krushkat_

Mer ti pra moj motera ime
Mer leje nga shoqet 
Nga shoqet e gjitonet
Merr uraten e sateme
Te sat eme e te tyt eti

_Kendojne dasmoret_

Cte bera u, mema ime
Qe me nxier gjirit tend
Gjirit tend e vatres sate?

......vijon.....

----------


## shoku_sar

«E bukura More» 



Moj e bukura more 

si të lash e më stë pash 

Si të lash, si të lash 

siç të gjeta nuk të lash 

Atje kam unë zotin At 

atje kam unë zonjën Mëmë 

atje kam dhe detin Vella 

gjithë mbuluar 

të gjithë mbuluar 

të gjith mbuluar nën dhe 

Ah e bukura More   


ne anglisht:

OH MY BEAUTIFUL MORE 



Oh my beautiful More 

Since I left you 

I have never seen you again 

I have my father there 

I have my mother there 

I have my sea there, my brother also 

All buried in the earth 

Oh my beautiful More

----------


## shoku_sar

"O Maria" is a song written by unknown author in Greci at some unknown time. It has been handed down orally over the generations and has been written out now only after considerable research among the elders of the town. It was included in an Italian publication entitled "RASSEGNA NAZIONALE DI MUSICA E CANTI POPOLARI ITALIANI" - Barletta - 30 maggio 1981, by Scuola Media Statale "A. Covotta", Sez. Staccata GRECI 


Oh Maria 
If you Maria
would you like to come to my house
papa and mama would be happy. 

How could I without being married
I could not stay even for an hour. 

To get married would serve for nothing,
for I leave for America
and we would be apart. 

Go to America
with the blessing of God,
I am still a young girl
and I will wait for you. 

I leave and you take my respect.
We will marry on my return. 

This America is all a lie.
Everyone says that. 

But this America is a reality
and I have sung to you about it
with the accordion. 

Now give me your hand Maria.
Let us be together
for just another hour. 

When I arrive at the station,
I will turn my gaze toward Greci
and I will ask myself
"My Maria, where have I left her?" 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Here's the Italian version as published: 


O MARIA 
Se tu, Maria, 
volessi venire a casa mia 
papa' e mamma sarebbero felicissimi. 

Come potrei senza essere sposati 
non potrei durare nemmeno un'ora. 

Sposarci non servirebbe a nulla, 
partito per l'America 
noi ci separeremo. 

Vai pure in America 
con la benedizione di Dio, 
io sono ancora una ragazzina 
e ti aspettero'. 

Io parto e tu portami rispetto, 
ci sposeremo al mio ritorno. 

Questa America e' tutta una bugia: 
ne parli a tutti. 

Ma questa America e' una realta' 
ed io te l'ho cantata 
con la fisarmonica. 

Ora dammi la tua mano Maria 
potremo stare insieme 
solo per un'altra ora. 

Quando arrivero' alla stazione, 
volgero' il mio sguardo verso Greci 
e mi chiedero': 
"La mia Maria dove l'ho lasciata?" 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Here is "O Maria" written in the old Arberesh language, as published:
NOTE - The Arberesh lower case e with two dots over it does not come up on this copy... soooo wherever you see this symbol: ë , please read it as a lower case letter e with two dots over it!! 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Oj ti Mari 
Oi ti Mari
nd-do vish m-ne
sa tatta e mëma
kan shumë hare. 

Ma si do vinj
pa vën kuror
sa nëng rënjonjë
mangu një orë. 

Ma kjo kuror
ng-i masgjë
sa u vetta l'Amerëka
e ti mua me-lë. 

Ec al'Amerëka
ngracia dhë Di
sa u jam vazarela
e t-faramonj ti. 

Vetta al'Amerëka
e m-shpjerë unorë
sa u possa vinj
t-vë kuror. 

Ma kjo l'Amerëka
i gjithë bujë
sa ti m-a thua
ma gjithë njari. 

Ma kjo l'Amerëka
ishët gjithë a-ftetë
sa t-a këndova
ma një sunett. 

Nani nëm doran
ti Mari
sa njetrë orë
t-shohinj ti. 

E kur arenj
ka ajo stacjun
u pririnj sit
ka aji katund. 

U pririnj sit
ka aji katund
Marian imma
ku m-a-le.

----------


## shoku_sar

Alla Madonna del Castelluccio

I lart, ka nj'anë, i madh,

gurash mbë hi çë dalin,

me lisa çë kanë rrënjë

mëse një quind vjet,

ti je shpia e Sheën Mërisë.

Ti mos na le,

ti mos na harro.

Ndëj dorën

e ruaj me sy të mirë

arbëreshin dhe të hujin,

kur lehet,

kur ha,

kur lozën,

kur shurben,

kur prëhet,

kur flë.

Ti vet je 

hjea e madhe.

Ti vet je

unaza nëpër quiellin

edhe ne.


*ne italisht*
Alto, inclinato, maestoso,

di grigi massi sporgenti,

di alberi che hanno radici

centenarie,

tu sei la casa della Madonna.

Tu non abbandonarci, 

tu non dimenticarci.

Distendi la mano

e guarda con occhio benigno

l'albanese e il forestiero, 

quando nasce,

quando mangia,

quando gioca,

quando lavora,

quando riposa,

quando dorme.

Tu sola sei 

la nostra protezione.

Tu sola sei

l'anello tra il cielo

e noi.

----------


## shoku_sar

Mjegulla
La nube (letteralmente la nebbia)

Ajo mjegullëz e zezë

duket se është një vërtet,

si mal ngrëhet

nga deti i bardhë.

Vet anvet 

shkëndilaz dritie

nga dielli çë perendon.

varka

e rrahur nga suvala,

sonde,

rri e lidurez,

deti për të është i mbillur.

Tue një cik nata,

adhe më e zezë.

*ne italisht*

Quella nube di pece

sembra aver consistenza,

quasi montagna ergersi

dal mare schiumoso (bianco).

Solo d'intorno 

sprazzi di luce

dal sole che tramonta.

La barca

percorsa dall'onda,

questa sera,

rimarrà legata,

l'altomare l'è proibito.

Fra poco la notte 

ancor più tetra.

----------


## shoku_sar

Fjetat - lulie
Petali
Organeti i çarë

vej tue gjetur notat

për një këngë malli,

vuxha e piksur,

buzëza në shkëlquim, 

në vapën e tenit.

Dhe dora e trëmbshme

ngit fjetat-lulie

të bardha mundafshi.

Ndonjë e këputurez

mbi krahëzit të verdhë

ëmbëlsisht thahej.

Quielli i hapur,

organeti i çarë,

mbi shurit të djegshme.

*ne italisht*

L'organetto stonato

cercava le note

d'un canto d'amore,

la voce languida,

le labbra splendenti,

nell'afa del treno.

E la mano tremante

accarezzava i petali

bianchi di seta.

Qualcuno reciso

sulle spalline verdastre

dolcemente appassiva.

Il tetto dischiuso,

l'organetto stonato,

sulla sabbia infuocata.

----------


## shoku_sar

Ana
L'angolo

Ujez nd'ta'anë,

afër është jeta,

krahtë të ndrequr,

jo më shurbejnë.

Sytë pa mjegull

tue ikur te moti:

cikat më të bukura,

cikat më të dashura,

të ligat, me lotë.

Po nani harro

cikat çë shkuanë.

Hap krahtë

njetër her çë tunden,

çitu, shtrëngon

pasosurit dritje.

*ne italisht*

Disteso in quel canto,

vicina è la vita,

le braccia conserte,

non più operose.

Gli occhi sereni

fugaci nel tempo:

le cose più belle,

le cose più care,

i disagi, con lacrime.

Ma ora dimentica 

le cose passate.

Distendi le braccia

di nuovo operose,

silente, abbraccerai

l'infinito di luce.

----------


## shigjeta

.._Vijimi i kengeve te dasmes_..

_Kendojne dasmoret (ne vend te prinderve te nuses)_

Pace uraten ti, bir
Si te tInezoti edhe tenen
Le zakonezit qe ke

_Krushqit (nga jashte)_

Po ti zot e dhenderre
Mos me ece trembure
Se nuk vete te leftosh
Po me vete te rrembesh
Ate faqemollezen
Ate mesmenjollezen

_Po ne kete kohe kendojne dasmoret_

Pasi terdh koha te nisesh
Pac hje ti, motra ime
Posi dielli kur del
Posi vera qelqeve
Porsi peta ne mesallet
Ja se jashtmi te rrethon
Sa jashtmi krejt gjindja e huaj!
Si pellumbe e qiejve
Me mallin e shokut tend
Ti e lume dhe nene shi

_Kendojne krushkat_

Mer ti pra, moj motera ime
Mer leje nga shoqet 
Nga shoqet e gjitonet
Merr uraten e sateme
Te sat eme e te tyt eti

_Kendojne dasmoret_

Cte bera u, mema ime
Qe me nxjerr gjirit tend
Gjirit tend e vatres sate?

_Kendojne dasmoret (ne vend te prinderve te nuses)_

Pac uraten ti, bir
Si te Tenzoti edhe tenen!
Le zakonete qe ke
E me merr ata qe çion
Ce do besh te paft hje
Emrat an nder tu bil
Ti perthene u nderofshin

*Kur vene kurore*

_Kendojne krushqit_

Ketje lart, ketje per mal
Atje ish nje shesh i madh
Tek kullotejin thellezat
Mu leshua te nje petrit
Me te hjeshmen e sgjodhi
Me ngkrejti per qielli

_Kendojne dasmoret_

Se petrite strapetrit
Me lesho thellezezen
Njota keqë, si e rrempeve
Loteshit bunare gjine

_Kendojne krushqit_

Ai se leshon me, ne largon
Se me do per vethene

*Pasi vehet kurora*

_(Kendojne krushkat)_

Hapu, mal e benu udhe
Te mshkonje kejo thelleze

_Krushqit_

Ky petrit e kraheregjënte!
Ben te bjere e as ka ku tbjere
Bie nde deret se vjeheres

_Krushqit e krushkat (vjerres)_

Se ti zonje e shege e pjekur
Dili mbudhe ture e mbudhepsur
Shtroi mundash per nen kembe
Brez e art shtjermi nder xerke
Dhe me merr ato qe gjen
Cfar do besh te paste hje
Emrat tan nder bijt tu
Me tu perthen, u nderofshin

_Kendojne krushqit_

Ketje, lart, ketje ne mal
Atje ish nje shesh i madh
Tek kullotenin thellenxat
Mu leshuati nje petrit
Me te hijshmen e xgjodhi
Ma ngriti per qielli

_Kendojne dasmoret_

O petrit e sterpetrit
Me lesho thellexezen
Ja, pasi qe e rrembeve
Keq me lot po bulon gjine

_Kendojne krushqit_

As e leshon, as e largon
Se ma do per vethene

*Pasi vehet kurora*

_(Kendojne krushkat)_

Hapu, mal, e benu udhe
Te me shkoje kejo thellenxe

_Krushqit_

Ky petrit khrahëergjente!
Ben te bjere, e as ka ku te bjere
Bie ne dere te vjeheres

_Krushqit e krushkat (vjehrres)_

O ti zonje sheg e pjekur
Dili mbudhe dhe duke e ndeshur
Shtroi mendafsh per nen kembe
Brezin e art shtjermi ne xverk

*Gostia*

Kush e beri triesen?
E beri buka e vera
Rrushi te kuq e marvaziu
E mish dashi e derri teger
(Triesa e njij perendi
ce ujdhsen te bilzen)
Buzesumbullat e regjenta
Grepat e artis
E ato cohëkathera
Zonja te martuara
Me vethe margaritare
E volishkelqieme
Te dita haredelir
Vjen thelleza maleshit
Vjen me krahet pjono bore
Tund e shkunden krahezit
E mmbjon qelqezit
Perpara nusen e bardhen
Refjuturuame

Mori vashe e bardha vashe
Si mu ndjete somenate?
Gjeta u meme e gjeta tate
Gjeta vellezer rrushishtare
Gjeta u motera levduara
E vete kam trimin e ri
Diten me rriten me si
Naten me shtergon nde gji
Iu ruat Inzot nde jete
U dhet dite tbardha e vjete!

*Gostia* (_PERSERITJE_)

Kush e beri gostine?
Gostija e njej princi
Qe nisen te bijezen 
E beri buka dhe vera
Rrush i kuq i malvaziu
Mishi i dashit e i derrit te eger
Buzesumbullat e ergjenda
Pirunjt e artez
E ato cohekalterat
Zonja te martuara
Me vethe margaritare
E mollzashkelqyera
Te deta gezimkulluar
Vjen thellenxa malesh-o
Vjen me krahet plot me bore
Tund e shkund krahethit
E mblon kupezat
Perpara nuses se bardhe
Mendimeperndame

Mori vashe, e bardha vashe
Si u gdhive sot menates?
Gjeta vellezer te rrezikshem
Gjeta u motra te levduara
E vete kam trimin e ri
Diten me rriten me si
Naten me shterngon ne gji
Ju ruajte Zotyne ne jete
U dhent dite te bardha dhe vjete!

----------


## shigjeta

_Kenge dashurie_

Vajta siper mbi katund
E perpoqa te bukuren
Gjithe zemera m'u dridh
Gjithe kurmi m'u rrenqeth
Doj te levdoja, s'doj te levdoja
Doj t'i thosheja: hene e reze
Esht e re edhe e plote
Doj ti thosheja: laureshe
Laureshe dhe si henezëe
Doj t'i thosheje: ftoi bardhe
Eshte i bardhe e ka emblesi
Doj t'i thosheje: shpat ergjende
Ergjend ë, e ngrehureze
Doj t'i thosheja: vash e reze
Po lumete ju, o trima
Qe dikerki te ma levdoni
Kete te bukuren zonje time
Edhe sot dhe pergjithmone

***

Bre, i biri i Fugies
Duke vatur rrug me rruge
Me kesul syvet
E verviti nerenxene
E m'i ra s'bukures
Ne dor e ne llerzat
Tek me rrij e perarontej
E kumbist qelqeve
Qelqevet ballkonite
U tromaks vasheza e zbardheme
Po  pergjegj e jema:
"T'raft dore, i lumi trim
Qe m'i re bijes time
Ne dor e ne llerezat!"
"Mos e nem, ti, zonja mem
As pa, as fajtoi"
E ate vrejti ne t'qeshur

----------


## shigjeta

E let, e leteza vashe
Pa ngi (rrith) vrap ne perivolt
Te me shqyesh nje dege ullij
Me gjithe ullinjte e zes
Po si e ka syrine vasha
Mori vashe e bardha vashe
Mori zembërëza e jime
E let, e leteza, vashe
Pa ngi (rrith) vrap ne perivolt
Te me shqyesh nje dege ftua
Me gjithe ftonjete e bardhe
Po si ka gjivone (gjirin) vasha
Mori vashe e bardha vashe
Mori zembereza e jime
E let, e leteza,vashe
Pa ngi (rrith) vrap ne perivolt
Te shqyesh nje dege shege
Me gjithe sheget e kuqe
Posi ka buzet vasha
Mori vashe e bardha vashe
Mori zembereza e jime
E let, e letez gerqinje
Pa ngi vrap ne perivolt
Te me shqyesh nje dege molle
Me gjithe mollet e embla
Posi ka faqet vasheza
Mori vashe e bardha vashe
Mori zembereza ime

----------


## shigjeta

*Kenge dhe valle dasme*

_Versioni i pare_

Mbeta mot e mot me rrogë
Per nje qëngjëzë të bardhë
Porsa bëra mot e monë
U e lipa qëngjëzën
Po qëngjën së me dhanë
E më dhanë zgledhësin
Zgledhësin ndër tri-vo vasha
Njezë e bardhë e njezë e kuqe
Njezë e zeshkë, por e hjeshme
Jes te marr, jes të mos marr
Jes të marr të bardhëzën
Isht zborë e mua më ftohën
Jes të marr, jes të mos marr
Jes të marr të kuqëzën
Isht zjarr e mua me djek
Jes të marr, jes të mos marr
Jes të marr të zeshkëzën
Mua më nxin zëmbërën
Ndonse mngrohën, ndonse mftohën
U të bardhëzën më dua
Se mgëzon zëmbërën!

_Versioni i dyte_

Mbeta motemot me rroge
Per nje qëngjëzë te bardhe
Porsa bera motëmonë
U e lipa qëngjëzën
Po qëngjën së ma dhanë
E me dhane zgjedhelen
Zgjedhelen nder trize vasha
Njeze e bardhe e njeze e kuqe
Njeze e zeshke, po e hjeshme
Ja te marr, ja te mos marr
Ja te marr te bardhezen
Eshte zbore e mua me ftohen
Ja te marr, ja te mos marr
Ja te marr te kuqezen
Eshte zjarr e mua me djek
Ja te marr, ja te mos marr
Ja te marr te zeshkezen
Mua me nxin zemeren
Ndonse me ngrohen, ndonse mftohen
U te bardhezen me e dua
Se me gezon zemeren

----------


## shigjeta

*Këngë vaji*

Këtjetej, këtjetej
Në fushë te luftimit
Dukej-o nje tym i zi
Po m'ish trim i ri
Trim i ri e i lavosur
Gjaku më i avullohej
Goja më i ligjëronte
Ligjëron me shokëtë
"O ju, o shokëtë e mi
Kur të vini te mëma ime
Të vërtetën ju mos ja thoni
Se, n'u gjëntë ndanë zjarrit
Bie brënda e digjet
Po ju, o shokëtë e mi
Kur të veni te zonja ime
Të vërtetën po t'i thoni
Të marrë krehërin të krihet
Ulur në pasqyrë
Tre pëllëmbë gërshet të bëjë
Pastaj të dali tek porta
E t'i ngrehij sytë tek ato re
Porsi pela pa fre"


_(Versioni origjinal)_

Këtjetej këtje përej
Te luadhi me amahjë
Dukej një kamnua i zi
Po ai nk'ish kamnua i zi
Se më ish trime i ri
Trime i ri e i levosur
Gjaku më i avullonej
Gola më ligjëronej
Ligjëron me shokëzit
"Se ju shokëzit e mi
Kur t'veni te mëma ime
Të vërtet ju mos i thoi
Se, ndë gjënet ndaj zjarmit
Bie mbrënda e digjet
Ma ju, shokëzit e mi
Kur t'veni tek ime zonjë
Të vërtet po të i thoni
Të marrë krëhër e t'krihet
Ulur e mbë pasiqir
Tri pëllëmbë këshet të bënjë
Pra të buthtoniet ndë derë
Të ngrenjë sitë tek ato re
Porsi pela pa fre"

----------


## shigjeta

Gjirh e veshur nder te zeza
Duall nje vashe ka gora (qyteti)
Vete marr uratezen
Uraten e dheut tire (saj)
Perpoqi mënin (manin) e zi
E kehputi dege e fjetem (me flete)
Poqi mollen e keputi
Degen me moll ate bardhe
Mbjodh (mblodhi) lule nde perherit (ne preher)
Prana (pastaj) u vuri tue klare (qare)
Prozopin e dheut tire
Oh! Te fala dheu ine! (yne)
Te fala se me tle (se po te le)
E skam te tshoh u me!
Ne kam dh u ku tvete
Pa gore ku te menonj (ndalem)
Pa nje shpi te ke te mblijdhem!
Keto dega e keto lule
Veshken sit e tjene larg
Fare mallin dhe mnzierr

----------


## shoku_sar

TE  PROIT  I  KALAVRIISY

Jan thri anía ngkarkúar me trima

Me kardhaty e dhufekjit

Mbi suvalleve t pa zhaal

Bbiir-oo!



Jaan thri anía mgkarkúar pillekjχ    

Dduan ty ddesin, yngk munjin ddesin

Mbi suvalleve t pa zhaal

Bbiir-oo!



Jaan thri anía ngkarkúar me gkraa            

Gkraa me bbars e parthenidha

Mbi suvallve t pa zhaal

Bbiir- oo!



Jaam dhe u, e ddiégkura ure,

Me njy bbiir te sissat time

Mbi suvalleve, t pa zhaal

Bbiir-oo!



Filliχ bbiir, se ndzitu rremi

Te ku thuhet Kalavrii 

Kalavrii e pa kjén-turk!

Bbiir-oo!



Kuury rremi, ketty vreenjyn

Kalavritra llitira          

Zzillin bbukur bbiir u kaamy 

Bbiir-oo!



Idhi at, i mustak-zhíu

Katty billénj tiχ njy vrest

E ty stissinj njy stupí!            

Ppaty ddit ççy ti martohyχ  

Bbiir-oo!        



Bburri jim e shokji jim          

Bboχ stupiis njy ddritsoor

Ddritysooren ka ddeti          

Bbiir-oo





Saty vrenja te russalle          

Saty zhgkillidhinj t iim kyshét

Saty skjernja fakjen tiimy

Túe kistúar Moreeny

Bbiir-oo


*dhe italisht:*


Ci sono tre vascelli pieni di giovani

armati di spade e di fucili

sui flutti senza spiaggia

dormi, figlio mio!



ci sono tre vascelli pieni di vecchi

desiderano morire, non possono morire

sui flutti senza spiaggia

dormi, figlio mio!



ci sono tre vascelli pieni di donne

donne incinte e donne vergini

sui flutti senza spiaggia

dormi, figlio mio!



ci sono anchio, povera me,

con un bambino al seno

sui flutti senza spiaggia

Dormi, figlio mio!



Dormi, figlio mio, presto arriveremo

a una terra detta Calabria

Una terra senza i cani-turchi

Dormi, figlio mio!



Quando arriveremo, vedranno loro

le calabro latine

qual figlio bello io ho...

Dormi, figlio mio!



Tuo padre,     baffo nero

ti comprerà un vigna

e ti costruirà una casa

pel giorno in cui ti sposerai

Dormi, figlio mio!



Il mio uomo e mio sposo

farà, in quella casa, una finestra

una finestra verso il mare

dormi, figlio mio





Chio possa guardare nei rituali dì

chio possa sciogliere i miei capelli

chio possa graffiare il mio viso

ricordando la Morea

dormi, figlio mio!

----------


## shoku_sar

Gkraat ty shkreta te zhali

vreχin ty vroora újera:           

Bresh raty sonite katt                      

shkonjin údhaty e ddetit,

flluturonnjyn shkepaty e

nusavet, kusumandillat.



Dhimitri i prap semi rrúa,   

aí ççy Bbubba u killuasti:     

i llart si kjiparissi,      

i zzathury shurraty shkelli

me njy Shumyrí mbi kjafs.



Gkraaty parakallesiχirh,

eera fiallaty sprishi:

Shumyrí joony Odhijitria      

o e pa mkat partheene,      

na spitó ka suvallat,

si nare ty spitonjym

ka ddúart e turkavet.           



Zhdrip Dhimitri ndy aniit,

me ngkrah pengkun i shéit,

ndamesa e vuu, e trimat

ju ullur tundu me kardhat.

Suvalla u bboory ddiep,

anía kyrkon ndy nata            

udh n e dhéut ty taksur,

ilzhen Kalavriisy.       



Shumyrii e Odhijitria,           

ççykuur ddetit shkove,         

sa heer u dhezhu e u shúa

ilizha Kalavriisy         

mbi kjaramidhevet

e killishes Dandali?



Ka e err killisha Dandaly

nyngky sheh ddetiny, tire:    

naniv o i  pa  kussare

po Bresh t u zhbiérin vet.



Breshyt u pillingkuhenjin

njétresy Shumyrii,

ndy kijó ngkonj ty haany

krimbaty, kurmin druriχ!

Ngka heer ççy u ntehemy

mosy ty gjénja trómbemy     

mosy ndonj Piskup i rrii

ty zhbekúa e ty ddogji.         



Jom e pillak e Breshve,

Odhijitria, ççy kamy ty          

bbonjy ty ty ndzíerh ddekiet?

Gjegja kit thirr, e tromba 

se ishy i jim ndy mbrasurit

t erret killishes Dandalit.

*dhe italisht*  

Le umili donne sulla spiaggia

guardavano le agitate acque:

Gli arbereschi questa sera

dovranno solcare le vie del mare,

ondeggiano le vele e

delle spose i fazzoletti.



Demetrio, lultimo che giunse,

quello di cognome Bubba:

alto come un cipresso,

attraversò a piedi nudi la spiaggia

con sulla nuca una Madonna.



Le donne pregavano,

il vento disperdeva le parole:

 Nosta Signora Guida

Vergine immacolata,

salvaci dalle onde,

come noi ti salviamo

dalle mani dei turchi.



Discese nella nave Demetrio

con in dosso il pegno sacro

e lo posò in mezzo ai giovani,

armati di spade e in ginocchio.

Londa si fece culla,

la nave cerca nella notte

la stella guida di Calabria

la terra promessa.



Madonna e Guida,

da quando attraversasti il mare,

quante volte si è accesa e spenta

la stella di Calabria

sopra le tegole

della chiesa di Andali?



Dalla remota chiesa di Andali

tu non vedi il mare:

ora non cè il corsaro

ma gli arbereschi, sannullano da soli.



Gli Arbereschi singinocchiano

ad altra Madonna,

e in questo angolo ti roderanno

le tarme, corpo di legno!

Tutte le volte chio torno

ho paura di non trovarti e, 

che qualche nuovo vescovo

ti sconsacri e ti bruci.



 Vecchia madre degli arbereschi,

oh, Guida, che cosa dovrei fare

per salvarti dalla morte?

Avvertii questo grido, ed ebbi paura  

perchè era simile al mio nel vuoto

oscuro della chiesa di Andali.

----------


## StormAngel

Kostumet e grave, më autentike se të burrave

Dasmë arbëreshe, ritet e së enjtes 


Shekulli

Gjirokastër-Arbëreshët sollën në skenën e kalasë së Gjirokastrës ritualet e martesës. Nën tingujt e këngës dhe valles karakteristike, vëmendja u përqendrua në ritet e ditës së enjte. Në ceremonial futen të gjitha përgatitjet që nga veshja e nuses, përgatitja e shtratit bashkëshortor e deri tek hyrja e dhëndrit në dhomë. Shumë nga këto rite i gjen edhe sot në dasmat arbëreshe, edhe pse dasmat janë modernizuar shumë,- thotë Sara Bafa, koordinatore e grupit arbëresh. Eshtë hera e parë që grupi arbëresh vjen me një ritual dasme,- thonë organizatorët e tij. Tepër interesant momenti kur dhëndrit i vihet mbi shpinë një samar gomari që nënkupton se tani ai krijon familje dhe bëhet i pari i saj, ndaj i vihet samari, për përgjegjësitë familjare që e presin. Dhëndri e puth nusen në prani të dasmorëve, i çon pajën, siç është zakoni ditën e enjte dhe e gjitha kjo ka ritet dhe këngët e veta. Shumë prej këtyre zakoneve që i pamë të improvizuara në skenë ngjasojnë si dy pika uji me ritet e dasmës në zonat e Jugut të vendit. Në Gjirokastër, në zonat e Lunxherisë, Zagorisë,- thonë specialistët. 
Ata kanë shpalosur në skenë disa lloje kostumesh, kryesisht veshje të grave: fustanet me pala, të gjera, me shirita poshtë të gjatë deri te kërciri i këmbës, jelekë të qëndisur, me fije ari, me shirita me ngjyra etj. Na kujtuan veshjet karakteristike të disa zonave të Jugut, thotë drejtori i Qendrës Studimore Stalo Elmo. Veshja e gruas është origjinale, e përcjellë në breza, ndërsa veshja e burrave është e adaptuar me veshjen e burrave të Shqipërisë së Jugut. Prej andej kanë marrë fustanellën, poturet, jelekun etj. dhe i kanë adoptuar. Ndërsa veshjet e grave dhe vajzave janë autentike. Këto lloj kostumesh kanë ngjashmëri me kostumet e grave të Sarandës dhe të Çamërisë. Edhe sot në Kalabri bëhet kujdes për ruajtjen e kostumeve. Ato ripërtërihen, pasi shpesh në fshatra ka gëzime e festa ku përdoren veshjet karakteristike. Eshtë për tu vlerësuar fakti që të 30 përfaqësuesit e grupit arbëresh janë të rinj e te reja. Janë nga krahinat më në zë të Kalabrisë, nga San Demetrio Korona, San Sofia de Pietro dhe San Benedeto Ulano. Arbëreshët kanë qenë gjithnjë prezent në festivalet folklorike, por në grupe të vogla, për shkak të vështirësive financiare. Gati çdo fshat ka grupin e tij. Në Kalabri zhvillohet edhe një festival folklorik mesdhetar. Ka tre vjet që organizohet,- thotë Andrea Kokeri, drejtori artistik i Festivalit Mesdhetar. Eshtë në miniaturë si ky i Gjirokastrës, me pjesëmarrje të grupeve nga të gjitha fshatrat që ruajnë me xhelozi traditën. Jepen edhe çmime, shton Kokeri

----------


## StormAngel

Qendra e Studimeve është krijuar në 1980

Tradita arbëreshe në studime dhe cd


Violeta Duri

Në Kalabri Qendra e Studimeve dhe Kërkimeve të Traditave Popullore bën një punë të lavdërueshme hulumtuese e përzgjedhëse krahas botimeve e ekspozimeve të riteve, zakoneve dhe kostumeve popullore. Janë 5 specialistë që merren enkas me këtë punë. Kanë botuar deri tani 3 vëllime me veshjet arbëreshe dhe disa cd. Qendra është krijuar qysh në vitin 1980. Në këta 20 vjet jetë janë shënuar mjaft arritje, falë edhe forcimit të bashkëpunimit me IKPSH, sidomos me prof.dr Afërdita Onuzin, Ramadan Bogdanin etj. Në 32 fshatra arbëreshë janë organizuar ekspedita për gjetjen e riteve të hershme, të këngëve, ninullave, këngëve të vaji etj. Janë mbledhur 450 këngë të ndryshme, valle që vazhdojnë të interpretohen

----------


## StormAngel

Interviste me kryetarin e Qendres se Studimeve dhe Kerkimeve te Tradites Popullore Arbereshe, Italo Elmo: Komuniteti i arberesheve ne rrezik asimilimi 

Ne Hotelin e Palmave ne Lazarat, ku jane vendosur mjaft artiste festivaliste dhe perfaqesues te mediave qe ndjekin Festivalin Folklorik te Gjirokastres, personeli i hotelit ishte mjaft i angazhuar, sepse pritej te vinte grupi i arberesheve te Italise. Dhe ata erdhen, por larg perfytyrimit se "arbereshet e urte" do te ishin dhe disa zhurmaxhinj te papare, qe thyenin rregullat e nje hoteli, apo mjedisi te perbashket.  
Nejse, kjo thuhet edhe pak me shaka edhe pse mbart brenda dhe te meten. Ata ishin disa te rinj te hareshem, qe rendnin neper korridore, edhe me vrap, duke bere shaka, duke bertitur, kenduar, perplasur dyert, hedhur syte ndaj ndonje vajze te bukur edhe pse me i vjetri mes tyre, Italo Elmo perpiqej t'u terhiqte verejtje, asgje nuk ndryshonte. Por kjo me teper se bezdisje te jepte ate kenaqesine qe njerez te kombesise sone, qe jetojne perhere larg nesh, kete here i kemi prane, e fundja le te jene si te jene mjaft qe jane. "Keshtu jane kalabrezet", thote dikush qe i njeh mire, edhe pse ata jane arbereshe, por ama qe, sigurisht kane marre e dhene me treven ku jetojne. 



Ata jane te paret qe jane ngritur me heret dhe kane mbushur barin ku hahet mengjesi, sepse jane shume. Perseri te zhurmshem, por te kendshem ama ne energjine, gjallerine qe mbartin. Flasin arberisht dhe italisht. Pak prej tyre jane arbereshe te paperziere. Shumica jane sidomos me nene italiane, ndersa babain shqiptar. Nje nga ata eshte dhe Michele, student per filozofi ne vitin e fundit. Po ashtu dhe studiuesja Sara, e cila mallengjehet per perkatesine e saj kombetare dhe nga fakti qe gjendet ne Shqiperi. Ndersa zoti Italo Elmo, i cili eshte kryetar i Qendres se Studimeve dhe Kerkimeve te Tradites Popullore Arbereshe flet nje shqipe te paster. Ai eshte dhe arberesh i paster. 



Ja si i pergjigjet pyetjeve, te bera nga gazeta "Koha jone", nderkohe qe te rinjte e tjere kane dale ne oborr dhe perpara se te hypin ne autobus per provat kendojne me shpirt kenge te pazakonta, perla te muzikes arbereshe. 



Cila eshte veprimtaria e Qendres Studimore te Traditave Arbereshe?



Qendra e Studimeve dhe Kerkimeve te Tradites Popullore Arbereshe eshte krijuar ne vitin 1980 si rezultat i nje nisme te perbashket mes studiuesve shqiptare dhe arbereshe te folklorit dhe trashegimise etnografike. Qendra numeron 34 aktivitete ne vit, te cilat kane ne qender folklorin arberesh. Aktiviteti kryesor i saj eshte organizimi i Festivalit te Folklorit Arberesh. Gjate ketyre 5 viteve te fundit qe une drejtoj Qendren kemi realizuar 3 aktivitete. Cdo vit si vend i zhvillimit te festivalit perzgjidhen dy fshatra arberesh. Ne kete eveniment te folkut marrin pjese 32 fshatra nderkohe qe ne ditet e festivalit prezantohen 450 numra folklorike. 



Element tjeter i veprimtarise se qendres sone eshte edhe evidentimi i pasurise folklorike materiale dhe orale ne krahinat arbereshe. Kerkimet tona jane perqendruar mbi kulturen popullore, kostumet, ritet arbereshe ne dasma dhe vdekje, kenget e djepit etj. Keto kerkime realizohen nga 5 specialiste te folklorit arberesh. Tani se fundi rezultatet e punes kerkimore ne lidhje me traditat arbereshe ne i kemi permbledhur ne 3 vellime nderkohe qe kemi pergatitur edhe nje cd kompjuterike. Gjate veprimtarise sone ne kemi pasur bashkepunim edhe me Insitutin Shqiptar te Folklorit dhe me studiuesit A.Onuzi, A. Bido, R. Bogdani etj. 



Ne Festivalin e Gjirokastres cfare perzgjedhjeje eshte bere per pjesemarrjen?



Grupi arberesh i Kalabrise eshte formuar nga kompani te disa grupeve qe kane emrin "Avuli", "Shkendija" dhe te tjera grupe. Ne kete festival jane perzgjedhur elementet me te mire te grupeve arbereshe nga zona te ndryshme. 



E sata here eshte qe vini ne Shqiperi me grupe folklorike?



Eshte e katerta here qe vij personalisht dhe me grupe te tjera dhe e para me ritualin e marteses.



Si eshte rituali i marteses te arbereshet?


Martesa fillon me javen e nuses, e pikerisht me te enjten e dhuratave dhe pergatitjen e shtratit te nuses dhe dhendrit. Pastaj vjen e premtja e samarit. Dhendrit i vihet samari ne menyre simbolike per te thene sa pergjegjesi ai do te kete ketej e tutje. 

Te dielen e dasmes veshin nusen me cohen arbereshe, stolite dhe i kendojne kengen duke vallezuar, "Jurendina po martohet". Kostumet nga Shen Miter Korona. E marta pas martese eshte ritali i kulacit. Ai qe merr pjesen me te madhe do te dominoje ne familje, do te jete komandanti. 



Me cilen treve shqiptare ngjajne keto rite? 


Ka ide studiuesish qe martesa e arberesheve te Jugut per shembull ngjan dhe do te bashkohet me ate te shqiptareve te Jugut. Sepse eshte ideja se arbereshet vijne nga zona e Himares. 



Po martesat e arberesheve sot, besoj se jane me shume te perziera dhe jo aq mes njeri-tjetrit?



Parapelqimi eshte arberesh me arberesh, por ky nuk eshte rregull. Martesat tani behen me shume te perziera, me italiane, dhe kjo per komunitetin tone nuk eshte mire. Kur martohet nje arberesh me arberesh bekojme perendine se themi: "Sa mire! Do ruhet gjuha". Ndersa kur behen martesa te perziera, edhe pse kjo eshte normale, rralle ndodh qe te ruhet gjuha. 



Por ne 1999 ne Itali shteti aprovoi te drejten e arberesheve te mesojne gjuhen e tyre ne shkolla, dhe kjo ndodhi pas 500 vjetesh pritje, fale politikanit arberesh Mario Brunetti, i cili e ndoqi kete problem per 30 vjet rresht. Krahina e Kalabrise lejen e minoritetit per ruajtjen e traditave arbereshe e miratoi ne 2003. 



Me se fundi ka nje pike referimi te sakte per ruajtjen e kultures sone, sepse me pare ishte vetem pasioni, ndersa tani jepen edhe para per folklorin tone e gjuha mesohet ne shkolla. Dhe ne do te mbetemi si kulture pikerisht dhe nga keto. 



Andrea Kokjeri "nderhyn): Mos shih keta qe jane njerez te apasionuar pas kombesise se tyre, por une kam jetuar 13 vjet ne Kalabri, jam dhe muzikolog dhe kam vene re qe arbereshet kane turp te thone kombesine e tyre, e mohojne ate. Flas me teper per brezat e rinj, ndersa te vjetrit jo. Une kam gjetur pleq te mocem qe flasin nje shqipe te mrekullueshme. Nuk jane te organizuar mire. Edhe Katedra e gjuhes shqipe nuk ka bere ndonje pune te madhe. 



A keni ju nje force politike tuajen?


Jo, dhe kjo eshte e demshme. Ne na premtojne shume neper fushata elektorale, parti te se majtes, apo te djathtes, per te mbrotjur te drejtat tona, por kur vjen fundi asgje nuk bejne. Ende nuk jemi te bashkuar per te mbrojtur vetveten tone.



Po me komunitetin italian ne pergjithesi c'marredhenie keni?



Italianet thone: "Kur sheh nje ujk dhe arberesh me mire vrit arbereshin". Por ne kemi nje tjeter shprehje, "Italianin dhe cdokend tjeter joarberesh mos e fut ne shtepi, se te hane e pine e pastaj te tradhetojne". "Qesh). Megjithate ne shkojme mire. 

Marre nga Flaka

----------


## shigjeta

_Kenge dasme - 1955_

Shumë u ndes vasha me trimth
Shumë u ndes trimi me vashë
Vashën e vunë në një fushë
Trimin e vunë në një rrah
Trimi u bë një qiparis
Vasha u bë një dhrizë e bardhë
"Rritu, rritu, dhriza e bardhë
M'u pështill për qiparizi
E më bëfshi pemë bashkë!
Kur të shkojnë krushqit me nuse
Marshin degë qiparizi
Sa të bëjnë flamurin
Kur të shkojnë krushqit me dhëndërr
Marrshin fletë të dhrisë së bardhë
Të më bëjnë dy kurorë
Edhe mot, e bukurëz
Si edhe sot, për shumë mot

----------


## Hraesvelg

Zbritur nga interneti para nje viti, faqja e tyre nuk ezksiton me. Mendova ta ndaja me forumistet qe pelqejne kenge te tilla. Keto jane motive te ndryshme nga Shqiperia e  krahinat arbereshe te Italise. Ne skedar .zip - 9 kenge.

http://uploadhut.com/view.php/141252.zip

Mund te jete ne kete server per 1 muaj ose me pak. 


*Dhëndurët e Arbërit - Canti Arbëresh*
Via Bukuria 6, a Piana degli Albanesi.

CORISTI:Giuseppe Amato, Giuseppe Barrale, Piero Capaci, Sabina Caradonna, Vita Clesceri, Barabara Serena Ferraro, Corrado Masi, Antonio Parisi, Maria Petta, Giusi Petrotta, Giusi Scalia, Vito Scliffò, Giuseppe Sirchia, Giovanna Stassi, Anna Zuccaro.
SOLISTI: Corrado Masi, Vita Clesceri.
MUSICISTI: Gaspare Stassi, Giorgio Norcia, Pietro Petta.
Direttore Artistico: Pietro Petta.
Progetto Grafico: Corrado Masi.

----------

